# Napster Vs Spotify



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Need some advice on the 2 please.

Currently using Napster, as we got 6 months free when we purchased the Sonos kit, but I bought 2 so have 12 months. But thinking about using Spotify for the free trial.

What's your opinion and why?

Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Isohunt for me.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

^ lmao.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Isohunt for me.





xJay1337 said:


> ^ lmao.


Neither of these comments really help


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I stuck with Napster on my Sonos after the free trial ended because it was half the price per month compared with Spotify. To get to use Spotify on the Sonos required the £10 p/m package but only £5 p/m with Napster. This was about 18 mths ago so pricing may have changed since then.

In the end I paid for a year up-front at a bargain £50 and this just auto-renewed at the anniversary date. If this deal is still going, I say bite their hand off! Pretty much all the music you could want for less than a quid a week is fantastic value in my book. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

majcas84 said:


> I stuck with Napster on my Sonos after the free trial ended because it was half the price per month compared with Spotify. To get to use Spotify on the Sonos required the £10 p/m package but only £5 p/m with Napster. This was about 18 mths ago so pricing may have changed since then.
> 
> In the end I paid for a year up-front at a bargain £50 and this just auto-renewed at the anniversary date. If this deal is still going, I say bite their hand off! Pretty much all the music you could want for less than a quid a week is fantastic value in my book. :thumb:


Thanks for that.. Just looked at my napster account and it says this
Napster Unlimited plus Mobile @ £10.00/month

Which is the same as Spotify


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just had a look on Napster site. Napster Unlimited (not the mobile option) still seems to be available for £5 p/m, so you may be able to switch your plan if it meets your requirements.

I guess they automatically put everyone on the higher priced plan in the trial period and hope that people just leave it running afterwards. Tricky devils!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

majcas84 said:


> Just had a look on Napster site. Napster Unlimited (not the mobile option) still seems to be available for £5 p/m, so you may be able to switch your plan if it meets your requirements.
> 
> I guess they automatically put everyone on the higher priced plan in the trial period and hope that people just leave it running afterwards. Tricky devils!


Thanks you... i'll have a play about with it. I have another 6 month free trail voucher to add to it any way :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Both are developing into really good services. I can't remember if there are any restrictions on either service (i.e. a certain record label is unavailable)

We have Napster at £5pcm and haven't gone with the mobile option as I no longer listen to lots of music on the move and can stream my Sonos around the house so we have all bases covered.

I would stick with Napster but do it on a rolling £5. I don't imagine they'll be offering any big deals as lots of people got the free 6 months around Christmas with the Sonos Play packages.


----------

